# Coil or Long spring



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am trapping yote, ****, fox, any other predators that may be around, possibly even some rabbit. Should i use coil spring or long spring traps for this?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i personally use the long spring as much as possible... easier to get stable... there is more to work with. but, the coil springs are easier to hide and fit in tight spots better...

get a few of both... then you can decide...

yeah, vague answer, i know...

:sniper:


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I use #2 or #3 coilsprings. The hole is smaller and with a little practice you can seat the traps rock steady. Just my opinion...


----------

